# newborn's gas smells like sulfur??



## Neve (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I just had my baby last week and I'm trying to learn how to breastfeed/bottle feed. I've had to supplement with a little formula for health reasons (baby has jaundice and is underweight). But I've noticed that the baby has a strong smell of "sulfur" in her gas. It almost seems to coming from her pores too. Her breath smells sweet, but not the other end! Could this be related to the jaundice? She is only 6 days old--could it be the "first" bowel movements? Will it end???

Any ideas?

Thanks!

Geneve


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

It is probably the formula. Stinky stuff.

And just FYI, formula is not a good treatment for jaundice, breastmilk is.

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/07jaundice.html

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns...-jaundice.html

Please, please, please, be very careful and limit bottles. They can cause nipple confusion and be disastrous to your supply. If you need to supplement you can do so by finger feeding, syringe, spoon, supplemental nursing system, etc. I'm not sure of the stats on your baby but it is normal for a newborn breastfeed baby to loose up to 10% of their weight and not regain their birth weight until 2 weeks.


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmmm....my pediatrician said that frequent feedings is what will push jaundice out, not formula. I specifically asked at the hospital, because my DD had jaundice. I told him I wouldn't be formula feeding if that is what he was going to suggest. He laughed and said that they don't make that recommendation to BFing mothers...they just say to feed as frequently as possible.


----------



## Neve (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess the formula was more the weight gain problem...she wasn't getting enough from my breastfeeding.

So, I read that thrush can cause sulfury smelling gas??? She might have a case of that!


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Interesting. My baby is 3 weeks old and I'm exclusively breastfeeding. His gas is stinky. Our other boys NEVER had stinky gas/poop before starting solids. I've been trying to figure out what's up with that!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Neve* 
I guess the formula was more the weight gain problem...she wasn't getting enough from my breastfeeding.

So, I read that thrush can cause sulfury smelling gas??? She might have a case of that!


I would suspect the formula. By giving supplemental formula this early on, you're actually telling your body to make LESS milk. Breastfed babies aren't actually expected to re-gain their birthweight until the 10-14 day mark. If your baby is only a week old, it's waaaay too soon for a doctor to determine that she's not gaining weight fast enough.

Have you been evaluated by an international board certified lactation consultant? Are there any LLL leaders in your area? What is your baby's latch like? Are you sore during and after a feeding? How often is your baby nursing? Babies who are jaudiced are often really sleepy and difficult to wake. If she's jaundiced moderately, she needs to be nursing at least every 2 hours during the day and every 3-5 hours at night. What are her diapers like? How many wet and poopy diapers does she have in a 24 hour period?

Things like skin to skin contact (strip her down to a diaper and take off your shirt when you nurse her) and breast compression can keep her alert, and nursing at the breast for longer periods of time. If you're able to stop the formula and let her nurse, nurse, nurse, your supply will catch up in no time. It's not unusual for alert, healthy newborns to want to nurse around the clock for the first few weeks. Both of my babies had a growth spurt at 1 week and then again at 3 weeks.

Congratulations on the birth of your baby







.h


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
Interesting. My baby is 3 weeks old and I'm exclusively breastfeeding. His gas is stinky. Our other boys NEVER had stinky gas/poop before starting solids. I've been trying to figure out what's up with that!


It could be something in your diet. Both of mine had stinky gas when I consumed anything with cows milk in it. How often does he poop? My 8 time a day pooper rarely had any stinky gas or poops, but my once every 10 day pooper did. If poop sits, poop starts to smell, even BF poop







.


----------

